# The holidays are here!! Stocking-stuffer books for tweens & young teens



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's never too soon (or too late) to start buying for the young people in your life. In this case, books for middle graders and young teens.

In this case you can both give a gift, and also help your tweens learn a little about history--in this case the battles and spy networks of General George Washington. Who can resist spies and war and guys with guns? (Or, in this case, muskets.)

Kids from age 11-14 still like to read actual, physical books. Here's a four-book series that your kids will enjoy getting, either now or for the holiday season... and they might accidentally learn something along the way. ** with prime shipping you can still get the paperbacks in time to slip into your kids' stocking** Plus, ebooks don't need to delivered by anyone... just downloaded as a gift! 

There's a little bit of history and a lot of adventure in the Timekeepers books. Start with a small, unknown battle of the *American Revolution* and you'll see why the characters in this book think "History is supposed to be dull.... who knew it could be so dangerous??"

From there, the kids experience a day that seems like any other (when you're a time-travelling teen, that is), but is in fact a day of deep tragedy.

Then the teens experience an often-overlooked bit of US history, with a rollicking romp of adventure for the two siblings.

Lastly is a topic near and dear to every youngster's heart: technology. Who 'invented' the computer? And more importantly, WHY??

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle.

Plus, they still have to figure out how to get back home....


*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


*Computer Zero*
Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


*All four books are available in paperback. Perfect for stocking stuffer or "small box" gift!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jena-

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

(( Thanks, Betsy.  ))

*School is out!!* Now is the time for young people to read, and keep their minds sharp over the long, hot summer.

Exciting adventure, shared by brother and sister Brad and Kristen Everheart, who planned to earn school credit by spending the day at a Revolutionary War encampment... and got more than they bargained for!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Fun, light reading for a hot week.

Happy Fourth of July. Here's hoping for some *cooler* weather!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Timekeepers has been well-received by readers so far, and the second in the series will be out soon (no later than end of August, I hope).

If you know a boy who's a reluctant reader, age 11 or 12 and up, I think Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale might be something he'd enjoy.

_It's available in ebook and paperback._


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Yikes, summer is about half over!!      But it's not too late for middle-schoolers or young teens to read a fun time-travel adventure.

Timekeepers:  A Revolutionary Tale has been well-received and I hope all young readers enjoy it.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

August is just about here, so summer is in the final stages.  Get a little reading in before thinking about back-to-school shopping.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

School will be starting again before you know it But there's still time for some last-days-of-summer reading. A light, fun adventure is a perfect way to while away the "dog days" of summer.

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314/

*Available in paperback and e-book.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

There's still time for some summer reading for the kids to enjoy. Light enough that it won't take too much of their time, but interesting enough to pull them into the story. And into the past!!

Check out _*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale*._


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids in my area are about to climb back on the bus (starting tomorrow!!). I bet they wish they had a little extra time to relax and goof off.

_*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale*_ is a nice way to while away a couple hours before having to think of Reading, wRiting, and 'Rithmatic. Plus, they may learn a thing or two!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

These time-travel adventure books will make GREAT stocking stuffers!! Or ereader surprises, as the case may be.

All three available in paperback as well as kindle version.

*A Revolutionary Tale *... two modern-day teens find themselves back in 1777.

*Civil Disturbance* ... the siblings meet some historic characters-- at a crucial (and dangerous) time.

*Good as Gold* ... nothing like being in the right place at the right time to experience history in the making.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Now available in paperback, the *THIRD* Timekeepers adventure!!



But be sure you (or your tween/young teen) starts from the beginning, to find out how all the *TIME-TRAVEL MADNESS* came about! And how it begins is_ A Revolutionary Tale.....
_


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Not too late to get the last-minute stocking suffers for your tween/young teen (even adult) readers!!

A little bit of history and a lot of adventure in the Timekeepers books. Start with a small, unknown battle of the American Revolution and you'll see why the characters in this book think "History is supposed to be dull.... who knew it could be so dangerous??"

From there, the kids experience a day that seems like any other (when you're a time-travelling teen, that is), but is in fact a day of deep tragedy.

Lastly is an often-overlooked bit of US history, with a rollicking tromp of adventure for the two siblings.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

EBooks..... no UPS or FedEx delivery required. INSTANT GIFT!!
*
Book 1:*


*Book 2:*


*Book 3:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Time-travel adventures!!

 <--- FREE in ebook form!!





*All are also available in paperback!!
*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Available in paperback or ebook.... time-travel stories to entertain young and old alike.

Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale.... set on the eve of a small but pivotal battle of the American Revolution.

Timekeepers: Civil Disturbance.... one town reflects life at the tail end of the Civil War--leading up to one of the most tragic events in American history.

Timekeepers: Good as Gold.... a little-known historical fact which results in a major case of mistaken identity.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this three-book series geared toward those 11-and-up.

*ALL are available in paperback.*

 . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy with the first in the Timekeepers time-travel adventure series, featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form (but *also available in paperback)*


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!! ***All are available in paperback.***

 . . .  . . . 
*^ ^ FREE*
in ebook


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In ebook or paperback, the Timekeeper books will entertain and amuse kids ages 11-14.  (Plenty of adults have enjoyed them too!)

All three books available in paperback...  give ol' Rush and Liberty a run for their money!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy and occupied during the last week of winter (ugh, is it over yet) Readers aged 11-13 love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger, and teach you a little something along the way. Best of all, they're *good for both girls and boys.* 'Rush' to check them out now!!

***All are available in paperback.***

 . . .  . . . 
*^ ^ FREE*
in ebook


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Time-travel adventures!!

 <--- FREE in ebook form!!





*All are also available in paperback!!
*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form (but *also available in paperback)*


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!! ***All are available in paperback.***

 . . .  . . . 
*^ ^ FREE*
in ebook


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Time-travel adventures!!

 <--- FREE in ebook form!!





*All are also available in paperback!!
*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book that's not required for school. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

Here are some action stories to entertain them.... or ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. ***ebook or paperback***

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle.

Plus, they still have to figure out how to get back home....
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


*All three books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form.


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . .  ALL THREE also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!! ***All are available in paperback.***

 . . .  . . . 
*^ ^ FREE*
in ebook


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this three-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the series, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*ALL are available in paperback.*

 . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book when they're not in school. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

Here are some action stories to entertain them.... or ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. ***ebook or paperback***

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle.

Plus, they still have to figure out how to get back home....
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


*All three books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form.


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . .  ALL THREE also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this three-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the series, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*ALL are available in paperback.*

 . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form.


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . .  ALL THREE also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book when they're not in school. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

Here are some action stories to entertain them.... or ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. ***ebook or paperback***

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle.

Plus, they still have to figure out how to get back home....
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


*All three books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!! ***All are available in paperback.***

 . . .  . . . 
*^ ^ FREE*
in ebook

(Pssst.... NEW Timekeepers book coming soon!!!O


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form.


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . .  ALL THREE also available in* PAPERBACK*.

***NEW** **JUST PUBLISHED***
Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book when they're not in school. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


*BRAND NEW!!* In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*The first three books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this three-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*THree are available in paperback.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!! ***First three are available in paperback.***

 . . .  . . . 
*^ ^ FREE*
in ebook

Newest book... currently in ebook only.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.***

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form.


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . . 

***NEW** **JUST PUBLISHED***
Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


ALL FOUR are also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this three-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book when they're not in school. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


*BRAND NEW!!* In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.***

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form.


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . . 

***NEW** **JUST PUBLISHED***
Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


ALL FOUR are also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book when they're not in school. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


*BRAND NEW!!* In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this four-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.***

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy over the 4th of July holiday with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form in the US. It's set during the *American Revolution.*


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . . 

***NEW** **JUST PUBLISHED***
Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


ALL FOUR are also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book when they're not in school. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


*BRAND NEW!!* In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this four-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.***

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy once their homework is done with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form in the US. It's set during the *American Revolution.*


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . . 

Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


ALL FOUR are also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book when they're not in school. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

(Lots of discourse these days about "who loves the country more," and other such nonsense. Rather than falling into that trap, order and read -- or get your kids to read -- this book about set during the founding of this great nation.)

If you haven't already, get started on this four-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Want your kids to learn a little about how and why this country was formed, and enjoy it to boot?

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.***

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.***

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this four-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy over the upcoming holiday break (or during bad weather) with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form in the US. It's set during the *American Revolution.*


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . . 

Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


ALL FOUR are also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book when they're not in school. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.***

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this four-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book in their free time. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.***

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy after school--or on weather-related snow days--with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form in the US. It's set during the *American Revolution.*


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . . 

Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


ALL FOUR are also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this four-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*** Great for days when bad weather keeps everyone indoors! ***

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book in their free time. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.***

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy this weekend--or on weather-related days-off from school--with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form in the US. It's set during the *American Revolution.*


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . . 

Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


ALL FOUR are also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this four-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*** Great for days when bad weather keeps everyone indoors! ***

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book in their free time. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.***

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy this upcoming summer with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form in the US. It's set during the *American Revolution.*


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . . 

Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


ALL FOUR are also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this four-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*** Great for days when bad weather keeps everyone indoors! ***

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book in their free time. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.***

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Since it's so HOT outside, keep the kids busy while indoors this summer with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form in the US. It's set during the *American Revolution.*


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . . 

Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


ALL FOUR are also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Keep the kids busy this summer with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form in the US. It's set during the *American Revolution.*


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . . 

Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


ALL FOUR are also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this four-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*** Great for days when bad weather keeps everyone indoors! ***

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the gift your kids will love--and that they'll use over and over. It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book in their free time. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.** GREAT STOCKING STUFFERS!!*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Since the weather has gotten colder and days are shorter, keep the kids busy with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form in the US. It's set during the *American Revolution.*


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . . 

Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


ALL FOUR are also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this four-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*** Great for days when bad weather keeps everyone indoors! ***

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This holiday season, give the gift your kids will love--and that they'll use over and over. It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book in their free time. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.** GREAT STOCKING STUFFERS!! Or Kindle/phone downloads!*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Since the weather is a little crazy in some places, and the kids are probably looking for things to do, keep them busy with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form in the US. It's set during the *American Revolution.*


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . . 

Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


ALL FOUR are also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this four-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*** Great for days when bad weather keeps everyone indoors! ***

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give your kids something they'll love--and will use over and over. It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book in their free time. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.** GREAT AS A SMALL GIFT!! Or Kindle/phone downloads!*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Since the weather is a little crazy in some places--not to mention flu/virus concerns--and the kids are probably looking for things to do, keep them busy with the first in the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form in the US. It's set during the *American Revolution.*


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . . 

Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


ALL FOUR are also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this four-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*** Great for days when school is cancelled and the kids complain of "nothing to do." ***

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

During this extended craziness, give your kids something they'll love--and will use over and over. It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book in their free time. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.** GREAT AS A SMALL GIFT!! Or Kindle/phone downloads!*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Since the kids are at home 24/7 these days--not to mention severe weather flare-ups-- the young'uns are probably looking for things to do. Keep them busy with the *Timekeepers time-travel adventure series,* featuring teens who get unexpectedly thrown back in time.

First book is *FREE* in ebook form in the US. It's set during the *American Revolution.*


The other books in the series... the adventure continues!

 . . . 

Did you ever think about where and when and WHY the first computer was created? Time to find out!


ALL FOUR are also available in* PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.** GREAT AS A SMALL GIFT!! Or Kindle/phone downloads!*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give your kids something they'll love--and will use over and over. It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book in their free time. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this four-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*** Great for days when school is cancelled and the kids complain of "nothing to do." ***

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

During this extended craziness, give your kids something they'll love--and will use over and over. It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book in their free time. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.** GREAT AS A SMALL GIFT!! Or Kindle/phone downloads!*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give your kids something they'll love--and will use over and over. It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book in their free time. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this four-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*** Great for days when school is cancelled and the kids complain of "nothing to do." ***

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

During these crazy times with uncertain plans, give your kids something they'll love--and will use over and over. It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book in their free time. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.** GREAT AS A SMALL GIFT!! Or Kindle/phone downloads!*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give your kids something they'll love--and will use over and over. It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book in their free time. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you haven't already, get started on this four-book series geared toward those 11-and-up. Kids love the action, and parents love that there's some history involved. 

*** Great for days when school is cancelled and the kids complain of "nothing to do." ***

*** Also great for stocking stuffers... available in paperback!! ***

*All four also available in PAPERBACK.*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . . 

*^ ^
Book One
FREE in ebook
form*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

During these crazy times with uncertain plans, give your kids something they'll love--and will use over and over. It's great when your tween (or young teen) actually wants to read a book in their free time. The trick is making sure they read something fun, interesting, and age appropriate. 

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history. They're great for ANYONE who likes a little adventure with an historical twist. **ebook or paperback**

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Completely out of their element, the siblings try to do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. 
 <--- FREE in ebook form!

*Civil Disturbance* finds the brother-sister duo back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. 


*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to ensure that history unfolds as it's supposed to... but things get complicated when one of the siblings is kidnapped along with a small boy. 


In *Computer Zero, *Brad and Kristen find themselves in a contentious time in American history, and on the brink of a truly momentous technological breakthrough.


*ALL FOUR books are also available in paperback.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids aged 11-13 (and their parents!) love the Timekeepers books... they're fun, include adventure and danger. Best of all, they're good for both girls and boys. Check them out!!

***All are available in paperback.** GREAT AS A SMALL GIFT!! Or Kindle/phone downloads!*

 . . . . .  . . . . .  . . . . .


----------

